

Using Java 8 in Eclipse – Response to guy who switched to Netbeans - pdeva1
http://movingfulcrum.tumblr.com/post/81602638940/guide-on-using-java-8-in-eclipse

======
fractalis
Author of this post fails to take in account the link he highlighted was only
posted a day ago on 4/2/2104\. It could have been very likely that the
documentation to enable Java 8 support in Eclipse was lacking up until only
recently, and although the referenced post where the guy switched to Netbeans
was posted today the trouble he was undertaking happened 4 days after the
release of Java 8, which would have been a couple weeks ago.

If anyone can figure out how to look stuff up from the future please let me
know though, I can conjure up a few useful applications for such an ability
just off the top of my head.

